# Light Periods



## faye77 (Oct 24, 2009)

This month and last I have had a very light 2-3 day period, expecially noticable this month. Anything to be worried about? after having had normal 4-6 days medium-heavy periods in the past?.
thanks Faye x


----------



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Faye, has anything happened between the change in your periods such as a miscarriage or having a hysteroscopy or D &C?


----------



## faye77 (Oct 24, 2009)

No nothing like the things you mention and nothing  I can think of


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

get your AMH tested if possible I'd say


----------



## faye77 (Oct 24, 2009)

AMH??


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Faye
I also have PCOS and when i have a period they have always only lasted 2-4days and are very light.  I don't think its anything to worry about I'm thinking it could just be the PCOS.  If your really concerned i would just mention it to your doctor    How long are your cycles?  My cycles are always 40+ days    Babydust to you and   xxx


----------

